# Im back in the saddle! (with pics)



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Been away for awhile. Just thought I'd post a few pics of my latest rides.
2012 catvos xmr, qsc primary, hids, 32 backs on diablo rims, wake tower speakers, Pc5, lte dual exhaust. I was gonna wait for the 1000xmr, but I'm just not digging the gen2 looks. And by now the Gen1 style is bulletproof.

Yes that light bar really is the same height as my face.

















































2011 xp900, 32 terms, 5" HL lift, ssv works speakers.
















































































[ame=http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii58/madppcs/?action=view&current=GravityAlleyJuly4thweekendJasonvideobyLSUh20fowler-Photobucket.mp4]







[/ame]
^^video^^









Kinda long winded, lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

< Jealous of that XMR :rockn:


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet rides


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Dats dem hi dollar toyz rite dere...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow you own anything that aint brand spankin new new cummins xmr and my fav xp900 wow......you got alot of eye candy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> wow you own anything that aint brand spankin new new cummins xmr and my fav xp900 wow......you got alot of eye candy


He must not be married lol


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Towertrax baby!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot if that is the case i aint ever getting married lol


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I see ur with team anything goes u weren't one of the guys throwing down at the sand pit at mud nats were ya lol


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, no I missed nats this year. I am married. My wife doesn't even work. She is pretty much used to me buying toys now,lol. 
I work in Brazil, so when I come I like to ride! And yea, I'm in team anytinggoes. Our annual event is coming up soon at tower tax. Y'all should swing by! Its gonna be in November. And Big Smo will be in concert.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea the cummins likes to play dirty too. Its got the full delete package and programmer from H&S performance, fabtech 4.5" lift and 35" toyos. I'm about to put 37s on it.

































And another of the 900 doing work.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sa-weet!!!

BTW - being married has nothing to do with it (i'm single & broke). It's the kids that cost you a fortune, but they are worth so much more than they cost. :grouphug:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

oil field money at its finest .... nice toys i wanna 900xp rzr 4 bad but not for what they asking for them


----------

